# Somerset, NJ GSD



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Just found out that there is shepherd in the Somerset Regional Animal Shelter in New Jersey that needs a foster home ASAP. I don't know too much about this boy except that he too has perianal fistulas like Hans. 
The director of the shelter, Corrina needs to get him out and into a foster home before he is PTSed. If anyone can help please give Corrina a call at the shelter: 908-725-0308.
Garden State Shepherd Rescue said they could evaluate him next week, but they are too full to take him now. Once I find out more information I will pass it on.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Somerset GSD*

news and pics?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Somerset GSD*

I can hold him and have a foster in VA so long as he is not too active - one of the adult family members is due to have surgery in next few weeks. I can look for a foster in NJ. That is where my vet is located. How soon does he need to be out?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Somerset GSD*

need updates


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Somerset GSD*

I see only one dog on their petfinder site and he's not a gsd.
Any more info?


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Somerset GSD*

I will try to get more info when I get back to work. I was told that people can call the director at the shelter and she will answer any questions that you may have. All this info was given to me second hand so I do not know much on this boy. The number for Corrina is 908-725-0308.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Somerset GSD*

Tried to PM srfd44-2 but over their limit

ANyone have info, pics, updates on this one?


----------

